# Easy Blaze softwood



## Buc White (Sep 30, 2012)

I just went on the bt pellet website and saw a new super premium softwood they are selling. Anyone try these yet? I dont know if they are a completely new pellet or just new to bt. Can you buy by the bag there?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 30, 2012)

BT usually has them by the bag. But often only on some select brands. So I'd call ahead JIC

Here is a some links.

Home web site.
http://www.easyblaze.com/

Parent company is Wood Pellet Developers of waverly va. Some news about them on the web.
http://www.tidewaternews.com/2011/0...urers-setting-up-shop-in-southeastern-va-n-c/

Twinport test result and they look impressive!
http://www.easyblaze.com/Assets/images/Pellet Anaylsis.pdf

Yet another pellet I must try.  Price looks good too! If they are a nice pellet? You can be they won't be cheap very long!


----------



## iron stove (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm, I need to add 1 more ton to my stockpile this week. I have a ton each  of Vermont, Hamers, and Maine , maybe Ill do another softie ?


----------



## BT ENT LLC (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, hope you  are all set for the season. As for the Easy Blaze we do sell it by the bag. They came to us to get product recognition in the Northeast. They have been around for some time just new to our area.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Ill have to grab a few bags


----------



## Ddubs77 (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to swing by BT and grab a few bags. I will post my thoughts on them.


----------



## iron stove (Oct 2, 2012)

Went to BT today and took plunge on a Ton of the EASYBLAZE. They came STRAIGHT off the tractor trailer, no chance of moisture getting on them.
 Inittial impression, very well wrapped. They have the outside shrink holding on a full pallet cover. Under that, they have another plastic " cap" with another layer of shrink 

The bags are decent, only 1 opened up on me. As for the pellet, they have a VERY pleasant smell , and actually look like Oakie's ( without the cat piss  )

Cant wait to burn them next week 

Ton in my Chevy HD







The actuall product.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks good Iron Stove.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Where's the drool smiley?

Looks good iron stove! I bet they burn nice too!


----------



## Buc White (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going to go on my days off and pick some up.  They look real nice.  Can't beat the price either.


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 2, 2012)

pine with a little bit of hardwood....less than .5% ash.......(per website)........very interesting.......


----------



## iron stove (Oct 2, 2012)

If I can get some tested next week in my Harman, ill report back. But a quality softwood for 230, might have to get another.


----------



## Ddubs77 (Oct 2, 2012)

They look nice...Do you guys think these burn hotter than green teams?


----------



## briansol (Oct 3, 2012)

Since they stopped carrying potomacs, i think i'm going to grab 2 of these for this season.  I still have about 1.4 tons left over from last years mild winter, and about 3.5 tons is all i can store.

Good to be back here.  been a few months :D  can't wait to get my stove on!


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 6, 2012)

BT's suffield warehouse is like 2 miles away, I might get a ton next Sat, they are now open every Saturday there website says, it's getting cold by the minute as i type and get some reviews this week here
$230 a ton isnt bad but HD or Lowes for $209 is better


----------



## mandkj (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone have a chance to try these yet?  Usually get Barefoot from BT but would love a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 8, 2012)

mandkj said:


> Anyone have a chance to try these yet? Usually get Barefoot from BT but would love a cheaper alternative.


 
x2.  I need 2 more tons for the season.  I was going to grab a ton on my next pick up.


----------



## iron stove (Oct 9, 2012)

Burned for 3-4 hours today to warm up the house. They do put out great heat. Better test will be Friday when we might get a frost or freeze, and I can run overnight for a while.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 10, 2012)

i just ordered a ton today, along with another ton of vermonts.  they will be here next week.  $230 is a nice price and worth a try.


----------



## craigsward (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking forward to some feedback on these. I may have to head down to bt for a ton or two. Anyone see any good brands at lowes in ct. I heard of somersets in ny lowes but I haven't seen any around here. My closest lowes are Torrington and Plainville.


----------



## briansol (Oct 12, 2012)

anyone near by want to sell me/swap with me for a couple potamacs? i'll come to you a few miles in central ct. i live near bt. won't make it there before they close. can't get there tomorrow.
i'd like to try a bag or two before committing to a ton.


----------



## craigsward (Oct 15, 2012)

It got cold this past Friday and Saturday here in CT. Has anyone put a few of these bags through the stove yet?  How are they working out?


----------



## briansol (Oct 19, 2012)

price raised to 240 already :/
i need to pick up a ton this weekend.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 31, 2012)

I burned 3 bags so far. They did burn pretty hot and clean. I do scrape my burn pot everyday and there were no clinkers. Less fines in the bag than the Logik-E's IMO. Definately worth the 230 a ton


----------



## briansol (Nov 7, 2012)

up to 245 now at BT.   i need to order some already


----------



## 08specB (Mar 25, 2015)

How do you like the easyblaze pellets? The place I get pellets from has the Oakie golds which i have run and these easyblaze ones for .50 cents less a bag


----------



## JRA (Mar 25, 2015)

Have burnt easy blaze this season. I have probably burnt 20 bags. They are very hot and okay ash as well. The dealer I go to has had them all season 324 a ton or 6.50 a bag in mass. Although another dealer just got blazers always wanted to try. I am going to pick up and run a few bags this weekend to determine stockpile for next season. It's either going to be three tons of blazer at 349 a ton and 75 for delivery or okies df at 360 a ton plus 75 for deliver. I burned the dfs about 7 bags and they live up to hype. Hoping blazers are same and I will take those to save a few bucks.


----------

